# WICHTIG ! Suche Lokalität in Freiburg für ca. 100 Leute...



## crossie (12. Oktober 2004)

... wenn möglich beheizt und auf jeden fall preiswert.
mit platz für ne Leinwand und nem Beamer.

warum? SOULRIDE 2 RELEASEPARTY.

wann? erstes oder zweites Dezemberwochenende

wo? Freiburg wäre am idealsten.


wenn jemand was hat, gleich mal melden  ansonsten sind vorschläge immer gern gesehn.

sowas wie jazzhaus kann ich allerdings gleich vergessen, das ist zu teuer 

cheers
crossie


----------



## [email protected]!t (12. Oktober 2004)

ganter - vodanhalle
atlantik
grünhof (bischen eng)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (12. Oktober 2004)

geht das auch mit bisschen mehr infos? atlantik war ich mal, NWD4 premiere... saueng da.


----------



## [email protected]!t (12. Oktober 2004)

naja für 100 leute hats schon platz , beim nwd waren es ja ca. 200.
vodanhalle ist grösser und lecker bier gibts auch. kostet auch nicht viel.
weiss nur nicht ob da im winter warm ist.
kontakt über ganter , kennste ja


----------



## Wooly (12. Oktober 2004)

mir fallen da spontan noch Waldsee (bei der PH/Möslestadion) und Vorderhaus ein, haben beide einen Clubraum mit Bühne etc., und sollten nicht so teuer sein wie das Jazzhaus.


----------



## [email protected]!t (12. Oktober 2004)

waldsee ist recht teuer und es ist nicht leicht ein geeigneten termin zu finden.
dort passen aber auch ordentlich leute rein ..500?? 

vorderhaus ist wiederum zu klein, zumindest der raum unten


----------



## Triple F (13. Oktober 2004)

Kann man evtl. von einem Jugendheim o.ä. einen großen Raum mieten?

Wie sieht´s denn mit dem Tennis-Clubhaus (?) bei der BMX-Bahn aus? Da gäbe es auch keinen Stress und evtl. "Übermotivierte" können sich auf der Bahn austoben?


----------



## Wooly (14. Oktober 2004)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> vorderhaus ist wiederum zu klein, zumindest der raum unten



nee der Raum wo Kabaret usw stattfindet ist groß genug, das ist der Raum unten links.


----------



## Gero (19. Oktober 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man evtl. von einem Jugendheim o.ä. einen großen Raum mieten?
> 
> Wie sieht´s denn mit dem Tennis-Clubhaus (?) bei der BMX-Bahn aus? Da gäbe es auch keinen Stress und evtl. "Übermotivierte" können sich auf der Bahn austoben?



da gehen leide nur so 20 leuts rein... bisserl wenig...
hatte noch das haus der jugend im kopf, is aber wohl auch nen bisserl klein... aber anrufen schadet bestimmt net. hatte dir auch ne mail geschrieben meister crossie....


----------



## crossie (19. Oktober 2004)

20 leute ?!? nur??? hatte wirklich ans vereinsheim gedacht... mhmm... mist, dann muss ich wohl nach was anderem schauen.

langsam wirds auch zeitlich knapp. nuja, mal sehn.... hoffentlich ergibt sich was, weil mit ner leinwand und nem beamer im dirtpark ist zu dieser jahreszeit wohl nicht zumutbar 

cheers
crossie


----------



## Wooly (19. Oktober 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> langsam wirds auch zeitlich knapp. nuja, mal sehn.... hoffentlich ergibt sich was, weil mit ner leinwand und nem beamer im dirtpark ist zu dieser jahreszeit wohl nicht zumutbar




wie wäre es mit dem Autonomen Jugendzentrum in Kirchzarten, modernes Gebäude, bestimmt billig und um Alkverkauf mußt du dich auch nicht kümmern, von FR in 10 min mit dem Auto einfach zu erreichen. Passen auch genug Leute rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (19. Oktober 2004)

hast du mir da ne kontaktadresse?


----------



## Gero (20. Oktober 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> 20 leute ?!? nur??? hatte wirklich ans vereinsheim gedacht... mhmm... mist, dann muss ich wohl nach was anderem schauen.
> 
> langsam wirds auch zeitlich knapp. nuja, mal sehn.... hoffentlich ergibt sich was, weil mit ner leinwand und nem beamer im dirtpark ist zu dieser jahreszeit wohl nicht zumutbar
> 
> ...



hast schon an die räumlichkeiten vom DAV in freiburg gedacht? da könnten evtl. bis 100 leute reingehen... ruf da mal an... http://www.dav-freiburg.de/

da gibts halt keine bewirtung und nix, und von jungem party machenedem puplikum sind die auch nicht soooo sehr angetan, aber zur not.... frag einfach mal nach...


----------



## Triple F (20. Oktober 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> warum? SOULRIDE 2 RELEASEPARTY.




Ähhh, mal ne Frage...

Welchen Rahmen kann ich den diesemal gewinnen   ?


----------



## Gero (20. Oktober 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhh, mal ne Frage...
> 
> Welchen Rahmen kann ich den diesemal gewinnen   ?



crossie hat bestimmt noch sein custom dmr frame...


----------



## Triple F (20. Oktober 2004)

Gero schrieb:
			
		

> crossie hat bestimmt noch sein custom dmr frame...



Der mit dem ..naja..modifizierten Lenkwinkel ?

Warum nicht !!!


----------



## Gero (21. Oktober 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Der mit dem ..naja..modifizierten Lenkwinkel ?
> 
> Warum nicht !!!



ja ja denau der


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weissbierbiker (24. Oktober 2004)

frag mal bei der studentensiedlung am seepark ( stusiebar) an die haben einen saal der locker gross genug ist und die coctail wie bierbar ist direkt mit drinnen ( coctail 3 bzw bier 1,70 ) --ne leinwand ist auch schon im saal--wegen beamer musste fragen , kann sein das du den selber mitbringen musst.
Keine ahnung ob der saal an nichtstudenten vergeben wird aber kannst dir ja nen studenten suchen, was der kostet weiss ich nicht aber wird schon im rahmen sein ist dann sicher auch verhandlungssache. Oben in der riobar arbeitet der sabel der fährt bmx (früher mal mehr) unb lässt sich sicher begeistern. Falls du nicht weiter kommst meld dich bei mr dann frag ich mal an.

gruss wbb  (ich glaub ne bessere lokation gibts kaum)


----------



## man1ac (25. Oktober 2004)

Gero schrieb:
			
		

> da gehen leide nur so 20 leuts rein... bisserl wenig...
> hatte noch das haus der jugend im kopf, is aber wohl auch nen bisserl klein... aber anrufen schadet bestimmt net. hatte dir auch ne mail geschrieben meister crossie....




wenn du im haus der jugend den goßen saal bekomst kaönnen auich 200 leute kommen und die halle is noch leer einfach anrufen und fragen


----------



## crossie (26. Oktober 2004)

kontakt? telefonnummer?? kostenpunkt ca?

cheers
crossie


----------



## weissbierbiker (26. Oktober 2004)

---------------- fehlpost----------------------------------


----------



## Gero (27. Oktober 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> kontakt? telefonnummer?? kostenpunkt ca?
> 
> cheers
> crossie



das frägst du?? google hilft....

Uhlandstraße 2
79102 Freiburg

Auf dem Stadtplan anzeigen  

Telefon: 0 7 61 / 79 19 79-22 
Fax: 0 7 61 / 79 19 79-19 
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## weissbierbiker (28. Oktober 2004)

http://www.stusiebar.de/ 

klick dich da durch und ruf an oder geh vorbei !!

gruss wbb


----------



## fourX (30. Oktober 2004)

check mal das 'el Paso' am Siegesdenkmal, kostet bei soviel leuten gar nix.


----------



## weissbierbiker (31. Oktober 2004)

hab gestern mal gefragt, wenn man das in der stusie ohne komertiellen Hintergrund machen würde gibts gute chancen den saal billig zu bekommen.

gruss wbb


----------



## crossie (25. November 2004)

alter falter.... *grml*


also da ich in letzter zeit das video fertsch machen musste, stand ich ziemlich unter zeitdruck... sprich ich hab mich erst jetzt drum kümmern können.

stusiebar geht keiner ran, werd ich später noch ma probieren. 

haus der jugend ist bis mitte februar ausgebucht, da hätts auch nix gebracht wenn ich früher angerufen hätte ....


HELP. wenn mir jemand was vermitteln kann, oder sich drum kümmern*** (was evtl zu viel verlangt ist, das is mir klar...aber ich kenn mich halt nich wirklich aus in fr) wär mir das seeeehr recht, da ich im mom noch mit DVDauthoring und pressen lassen um die ohren hab. wie gesagt 2tes DEZ wochenende, für nen abend. egal ob SA oder SO.

shice man. aber das ist das prob bei nem 1-mann-unternehmen.

cheers
gestresster crossie
der heut fast ma halb freiburg abtelefoniert hat.
*** i'll appreciate it in a way, i'm sure. sorry,i don't remember the exact german words


----------



## wooooody (14. Dezember 2004)

sers crossi ,weiss da was meine oma die hat da son bauernhof und naja die hat da noch so einen schuppen........nene scherz bei seite.  wenn des klar geht ,da bin ich dann auf jeden fall auch!(wenn ich zeit hab)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heggebrot (3. Januar 2005)

Tag,
Ich weiss das der Post VIEEEL zu spät kommt, hab es leider nicht gesehen...
Aber muss/te die Premiere unbedingt im Dezember sein ? Dezember/Januar/Februar, is doch Jacke wie Hose (oder evtl hast du selbst zu jenen Monaten keine Zeit)...
Ich wüsste noch 2 Orte, wären dann in Kirchzarten, dürften Preistechnisch auch nicht zu teuer sein :

Einmal das AJ               :www.aj-kiza.de
Und das Kurhaus in Kiza : www.kurhaus-kirchzarten.info

Außerdem gibt es in Kappel eine Grundschule mit einer großen Sporthalle, die schon oft für besondere anlässe gebucht wurde :

Telefon: 0 7 61 / 6 78 79 (Sekretariat)

Vllt könnte man sogar im Crash oder so anfragen :www.crash-musikkeller.de

Oder im E-Werk : www.ewerk-freiburg.de

Komm schon, Crossie, ich helf dich


----------



## Wooly (3. Januar 2005)

Heggebrot schrieb:
			
		

> TEinmal das AJ               :www.aj-kiza.de
> Und das Kurhaus in Kiza : www.kurhaus-kirchzarten.info
> Vllt könnte man sogar im Crash oder so anfragen :www.crash-musikkeller.de
> Oder im E-Werk : www.ewerk-freiburg.de



na jetzt braucht er keine Release-Party mehr machen, nachdem der Film schon draußen ist .... by the way wäre höchstens das E-werk eine Überlegung gewesen, aber wohl auch wieder zu teuer, im Crash & Aj klauen sie dir den Beamer und das mit dem Kurhaus war wohl nicht ernst gemeint ...     

P.S. Kirchzarten bleibt Kirchzarten, die schreiben Charisma mit K ....


----------



## Triple F (15. Januar 2005)

Am 22.1. (next SAT) ist im Jugendhaus in Denzlingen (~10km von FR) ne kleine Bike-Video-Session.

Eingeladen sind alle, der Eintritt ist frei !!

@Crossie:
Falls Du willst, kannst Du ja dort Soulride2 mitbringen (mußt ihn ja nicht zeigen...), dort hast du bestimmt ein paar potentielle Verkäufer...


----------



## Gero (15. Januar 2005)

in welchem jugendhaus denn? im haus der jugend oder wo?

und ich bin auch schwer dafür dass crossi kommt und das filmchen mitbringt...!!


----------



## Triple F (15. Januar 2005)

Das Juz in der Mühlenstr. 6!

Von der Hauptstraße rechts rein, irgendwo bei ner Turnhalle/Sportplatz...


----------



## Triple F (18. Januar 2005)

@ crossie:

Du könntest doch Soulride I mitbringen und zeigen. Die Menge flippt aus und reißt Dir den IIer aus den Händen


----------



## crossie (18. Januar 2005)

mal schaun ob sich das einrichten lässt... 

btw: BESTELLEN, BESTELLEN, BESTELLEN !!! 
cheers
crossie


----------

